# Tropical Palms Campground



## gc2197 (May 6, 2011)

Has anyone stayed here recently? We are going in June and I just want to opinions on this campground.

thanks


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

It used to be a great campground a few years back. It seems like they are getting more into cabin rentals than site rentals. It is a nice clean campground and the pool is open 24hrs but they do make sure it stays quiet at night. It is in walking distance to Old Town. If you can get one of the Super sites they have a concrete pad and are close to the pool,cafe,laundry, and office. Anytime Ive done the mouse run thats where Ive stayed.

John


----------



## gc2197 (May 6, 2011)

johnp said:


> It used to be a great campground a few years back. It seems like they are getting more into cabin rentals than site rentals. It is a nice clean campground and the pool is open 24hrs but they do make sure it stays quiet at night. It is in walking distance to Old Town. If you can get one of the Super sites they have a concrete pad and are close to the pool,cafe,laundry, and office. Anytime Ive done the mouse run thats where Ive stayed.
> 
> John


Thank you sir. We have a premium site reserved up in the 300 section.

Gary


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

300's are the best sites in the place you can't go wrong with any of them.


----------

